# Hawk HPS Street Pads on a MKV GTI: Or How I Learned to Stop Worrying, Research and Buy New Pads.



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

In short I'm tired of the rear pads on my MKV going so quickly and I'm willing to go up in price for replacements and eventually getting stainless steel, braided brake lines but for now I can only afford better pads and I'm looking around and it's like a dry market. 

Does anybody have a MKV with simply uprated pads?
If so, I have a few questions.
How do you like them?
What brand are they?
How much do they cost?
How different is pedal feel?


I'm looking at the Hawk HPS Street pads right now as they aren't more expensive than stock and while they get generally good reviews the negative reviews that they do get are all quite severe. Is anyone on any vehicle/platform running these?
If so, how do they feel?
Do you like them?
Is it an improvement?
Should I look elsewhere?



Thanks for any and all advice in advance.
Hope every body will be having a few of these tonight: :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

We're talking about the rear brakes here, so I doubt you would feel the difference either way. I've known a few people (including myself) who have worn through the factory pads on the rear of their MKIV's abnormally fast. I'm guessing the MKV's suffer from the same problem. Personally I've used EBC green stuff and later yellow stuff on my GTI and loved them both. They give off FAR LESS brake dust than stock. Right now I'm going to try Hawk HPS on my 16v Scirocco.


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, I was going to put them at the four corners of the car.

I'm looking at the Hawk HPS pads, Neuspeed Stainless Steel, Braided Lines and ATE fluid package from MJMAutohaus. (For both front and rears.)


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

Me too need infos plz

any owners of new pads?


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Well I can tell you about my current setup in my MK4 GTI with APR chip ~ 215hp? I'm running EBC sport rotors up front, OEM rotors in the rear, stainless steel lines all around, EBC Yellow pads all arround, and ATE super blue fluid. With this setup, the braking changed incredibly in this car. I'm talking night and day difference. I've put about 2 hours of track time on the car like this (30 minutes at a time) and couldn't be happier, no brake fade at all.

Previously I had the same setup, but with EBC green stuff pads, and would get totally faded brakes after about 3 hard stops on the street. The Yellow stuff pads only get a bit better with heat.

So if you go with a similar setup, stainless lines, ate fluid, and Hawk HPS pads, I'm guessing your brakes will feel much better for street use. The stainless lines and brake fluid make the pedal feel much better. Ultimately I think the pad choice is up to you depending on your preference. The good news is that they'd all be better than stock, and with much less brake dust. Good luck.


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

Interesting, but mkIV and mkV are not the same cars, oem brake pads are far superior because of years of tech added to them.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

TheIllusionistD said:


> In short I'm tired of the rear pads on my MKV going so quickly


Apparently not that much has changed. 

Maybe some MKV specific forums would have more info. I'm sure lots of MKV drivers have changed pads already.


----------

